# how too?



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

i know this is the wrong forum but no one is answering my question...how do u cycle a 75 gallon and when do u do it


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ummmm fill it with dechlored water, turn on the filters and add like 20 goldfish and wait a month

you do it to build up colonies of beneficial bacteria that eat toxic ammonia and nitrite.... all new tanks must be cycled


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yup, what shutter said.

get the tank all setup with the filters gravel and decor, add water with dechlorinator. add about 20-30 goldfish. test the water weekly or more for ammonia nitrate and nitrite. once the ammonia and nitrate are down to 0, is is fully cycled and ready for cool fish. this usually takes about 4 weeks, but ive cycled a tank by using gravel and filter cartridges from an already established tank, it only took a week and a half to cycle.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

illnino said:


> yup, what shutter said.


 yes!!! all hail me!!


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

wow... 20 - 30 gold fish... a month... wow!!! I had like 6 small danios and 2-3 days in my 55...lol but I also use ammonia remover in my filter so...


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

are goldfish expensive?


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

are goldfish expensive?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

by me they're $.20 i think, but IF you can try and stay away from them and just get like 20 baby tiger barbs they're $.69 by me and much cooler than goldfish


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

You dont even have to cycle with fish. My recommendation would be to throw a couple of dead shrimp in from the grocery store and cycle with them. Why kill a fish when you dont have to. A lot of people use this method of cycling(shrimp method) in the salt water and freshwater hobby :nod:


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

relax they're goldfishes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> i know this is the wrong forum but no one is answering my question...


 Patience - it can sometimes take a bit longer before you get an answer...

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

If you've already got another tank setup, next time you need to clean the filter rinse it out in the new tank, this will put bacteria and stuff into the new water. It will speed the process up by alot. Its what i do and it works fine for me.


----------

